# Lolo Ferrari RIP



## Surrealist (Jun 14, 2006)

Non-europeans may not have heard of French entertainer Lolo Ferrari, famous for her Dolly Partonesque vital statistics. She died in 2000 and was something of a tragic figure. She lived in the Riviera, and her memory looked to have been preserved in, of all places, a butcher's shop in Nice where I visited last week.


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 14, 2006)

Not really feeling this one. Snapshot-ish to me. Not a big range of tones, and doesn't seem to have much thought put behind the idea. I also find it extremely busy! Keep shooting!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 14, 2006)

hahahah knowing her life I find it a bit funny to see "her" surrounded by meat


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 14, 2006)

It&#8217;s not doing a lot for me ether; maybe a little PS could help, you could try adjusting the Levels some or maybe a B&W version


----------



## Surrealist (Jun 14, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahahah knowing her life I find it a bit funny to see "her" surrounded by meat



That's what struck me when I saw it. If you know who she was, it's funny and sad too.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 14, 2006)

yes, i think you maybe have to be familiar with who she was to get the irony of this one.

Well spotted


----------

